# My next M&P 40 or 45



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I need help picking my next M&P I have the 9mm now. This is what I want to do. I live in California and I am waiting for the M&P pro , to become available to shoot in IDPA. and I will use my standard 9 as my backup. Now for fun stuff. I want to purchase a 40 S&W or the 45 for home protection and future training classes. I have shot both and like them both. I would like to here from other owners what they like and dislike between the two calibers. :smt1099


----------



## Hayuya (Aug 3, 2008)

The .40 caliber is cheaper to shoot, gives you more capacity, but recoil it's a bit snappier than the 45.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the 40 and the 45 and I shoot the 40 all the time. The 45 is an excellent weapon with a good feel but the 40 is just a little bit better.:smt023


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

+1 on the .40


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I too am debating the issue, seeing as I already have a Sigma 40VE, my thoughts were to go with another .40.

But when I buy the M&P, I'm thinking of giving the Sigma to my Brother, so the .45 is very appealing to me.


----------

